# Indoor clothes drying - can/will it work?



## chutes (Dec 13, 2008)

Much of my motivation for buying the stove was to save money over time.  I was thinking last night about ways to reduce my electric bill as well.  I would guess that my clothes dryer is a big electric hog, and with a wife and 3 kids, we do at least a couple of loads per day it seems.

Has anyone tried using their stove room to dry clothes?  Perhaps some kind of retractable clothesline?  I work from home, and so wife and kids are out all day on weekdays.  I could easily hang things up in the stove room - which is typically in the high 80s, but would that work effectively?  Anybody try this or do it regularly?

Thanks-
Dave


----------



## fossil (Dec 13, 2008)

Never done it, because I don't think the wife would go for a clothesline in the great room...but sure, it should work just fine.  The air in that room should be very warm and very low humidity.  In fact, drying clothes on a line in there should help raise the humidity in your home.  Protect the floor from drips.  Rick


----------



## chutes (Dec 13, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Protect the floor from drips.  Rick



Thanks Rick.

Yeah, that was the one thing I was thinking about.  Clothes seem to come out pretty "drip free" from the washer after the spin, but I'll keep an eye on that.

Good thought about the humidity component.

I notice that there are retractable lines for outdoor use.  Not sure why I couldn't try one of those from wall to wall, so that it is "invisible" when people are around.  Think I'll give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 13, 2008)

I've done it.. it takes longer than you think. I can't say I'd recommend it unless you live alone. Try it on a small load and see how it works though. With a wife and three kids, you might find it easier to just get a more efficient drier or to keep using the one you have in an effort to preserve the peace!


----------



## beau5278 (Dec 13, 2008)

I dry wet shoes and damp outdoor clothes near one or the other of my woodburners all the time,it works great.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 13, 2008)

It works real well for on load at a time. Biggest issue is it takes up space. I hang in basement (where the stove is in the summer and an unfinished room on the second floor in the summer. If I am in a rush I use an electric box fan to blow air past the clothes and they dry a lot quicker (of course it is using a small amount of energy. 

Note I am single, so dont have to put up with complaints!


----------



## trafick (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello chutes,

Welcome to the wonderful world of FREE clothes drying.  You can by wooden clothes racks at just about any hardware store.  Place the clothes on it, wait a few hours or overnight and presto, you will have dry clothes!  Remember though, they will be like clothes dried on the line.  A little scratchy and hard but I actually like things, espacially towels, like that.

If your stove was in the basement (like mine) you can run clothesline between the floor joist and have tons of drying space.  Good luck.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 13, 2008)

We started using a line outdoors this summer and moved to using the shower curtain rods in the upstairs bath rooms after it turned cold. The stuff dries a lot faster than I thought it would. King size sheets still go in the dryer. And yes that dryer is a electricity hog.

For small stuff I built a flat rack and you just lay the stuff across the top. Stuff that dries stiff softens right up in use.


----------



## EDGE (Dec 13, 2008)

The technique I have used for decades in the winter is to put the things in the electric dryer for ten to 15 minutes--- just long enough to soften and heat them up--- then take them out and hang them indoors to dry out and transfer their humidity to the air. The shirts I put on wire hangers, everything else just gets hanged separately. Oh, except socks and underwear. I dry those completely in the dryer. It's easier, and I want no crispness in these items.
I have been thinking of getting one of the old wooden clothes horses that unfold. There was one of those in the house all the time when I was growing up. They don't hold too much, but they don't take up much space either.


----------



## Dix (Dec 13, 2008)

I do it all of the time.

A soak in fabric softener, even an hour (I usually do overnight, but I live alone, kinda sorta) helps with the stiffness, but I can dry a load (2 pr jeans, 2 sweats, sock, thermals, turtlencks, towels, etc) during the day or over night, Jeans and heavy sweats might take alittle longer, but I'll drap them over the back of a chair under one of the ceiling fans. Dries quick, and the dryer is ready for the next load.

I bought one of these from Target







http://www.target.com/Whitney-Exten...e=UTF8&node=13834421&frombrowse=1&rh;=&page=1

It expands to twice the size of a normal dryer, holds alot, and folds for storage. I've thought about one of those retractable ones , might get one.

Heavier stuff like quilts, I put in the dryer, unless it's nice enough outside for it to dry. I'm hardly using my dryer at all these days, as it's an electric pig. If I remember right, here it's $2-3 per load that I save in the cost of electricity. It adds up  ;-)


----------



## fossil (Dec 13, 2008)

Geez, I guess we need another new forum for household tips.  What do you folks do about those nasty cat puke stains on your carpets?  Rick


----------



## Dix (Dec 13, 2008)

Easy peasey 

I've got a 4 month  old puppy  :coolhmm: 

(I haven't had a puppy in 25 years... it's all coming back to me :smirk: )

I keep a spray bottle handy, w/paper towels nearby, of a  steam machine/rug cleaning soluition mixed w/water ( about 1/4) catch that mess quick, after cleaning it up, and it's pretty good. Oxyclean is another good thing for those kinda stains. Check in inconspicuous area first, of course, for color fastness.

Catch those mishaps quick, and spray/scrub right away. It doesn't give it time to set in the carpet.


----------



## Rich L (Dec 13, 2008)

chutes said:
			
		

> Much of my motivation for buying the stove was to save money over time.  I was thinking last night about ways to reduce my electric bill as well.  I would guess that my clothes dryer is a big electric hog, and with a wife and 3 kids, we do at least a couple of loads per day it seems.
> 
> Has anyone tried using their stove room to dry clothes?  Perhaps some kind of retractable clothesline?  I work from home, and so wife and kids are out all day on weekdays.  I could easily hang things up in the stove room - which is typically in the high 80s, but would that work effectively?  Anybody try this or do it regularly?
> 
> ...


 Hi Chutes,we have clothes lines in our cellar where my Mansfield resides.Those clothes dry very well from the heat from the Mansfield.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 13, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> What do you folks do about those nasty cat puke stains on your carpets?  Rick





How the heck did a cat get in the house?


----------



## woodconvert (Dec 13, 2008)

chutes said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried using their stove room to dry clothes?  Perhaps some kind of retractable clothesline?  I work from home, and so wife and kids are out all day on weekdays.  I could easily hang things up in the stove room - which is typically in the high 80s, but would that work effectively?  Anybody try this or do it regularly?
> 
> Thanks-
> Dave



Do it all the time and been doing it for years. Anything that can be hung on a hanger is a piece o' cake and dries quickly. Sheets n' stuff take a bit more fussing but still dry good and quick. I don't do it so much for energy savings (though it don't hurt) but I have a low moisture problem in my house so I take what I can get.

If you are worried about looks there are antique clothes hangers you can search for (which I did). They fold up tight with the wall when not in use. When you need to use it they fold perpendicular with the wall and fan out so you can hang all kinds of clothes on them.  Do some snoopin' at antique joints and you'll easily dig one up.


----------



## chutes (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone.  Lots of great advice and tips here.  I located this online:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=159213-11112-R-400L&lpage=none

and since the wife was out and about in the area, she found it at Lowe's.  Only cost $11.00 though it is listed on their website as $15.  At 40', I figure I can hang it from above one window to the other, spanning the 25' width of the room where the insert is located (PS - unlike others who posted on this thread, my stove is not in basement).  Figure I could probably get at least 2 loads hanging there.  If I start overnight, then I could let them remain - on weekdays when kids are in school - until 3 in the afternoon.  Not that it would hopefully take that long.  When not in use, it'll retract and be partially hidden by the drapes.

If it at least helps with the towels and jeans - which take a long time on high for the dryer - I'm sure I'll see some savings.  I'm going to try it on Monday morning when kids go to school.  I'll post my thoughts/results here.

Plus, as Rick mentioned, might even help add some moisture into the air.  I have a nice humidifier for the downstairs, but darn it if the 3 year old doesn't keep putting pennies and paper clips into the fan....


----------



## fossil (Dec 13, 2008)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I _like_ my cats.  Between the Great Horned Owls and the Coyotes outside, I wouldn't have 'em long if I let 'em outside.  Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 13, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you want cats in the house, that's okay with me :roll: but don't try them old wives tales on me about the owls and coyotes.


----------



## potter (Dec 13, 2008)

If you have any Amish communities nearby check their stores etc. We have some metal rings with clips that hang from the clotheslines in summer and basement rafters by stove in winter. You can hang more in a smaller space. Also have the clothes horses or racks... use to the stiifness, worth the energy savings.


----------



## fossil (Dec 13, 2008)

Fully recognizing the part I played in driving this thread off-topic, which was really questionably on-topic for the The Hearth Room in the first place, and while accepting no more of the responsibilty than is rightfully mine, which, of course, I will minimize because I can, I'm moving the whole thing over to the Ash Can now, because we just don't have a subject-specific forum for stuff like this.  I think there's been some very useful information exchanged in this thread, and that's what it's all about, and I'd like to see it continue...but we just want to try the best we can to keep the forums more than vaguely on-topic.  Hang on for the magic carpet ride, here we go over to the Ash Can.  Post on!  Rick


----------



## chutes (Dec 13, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Fully recognizing the part I played in driving this thread off-topic, which was really questionably on-topic for the The Hearth Room in the first place, and while accepting no more of the responsibilty than is rightfully mine, which, of course, I will minimize because I can, I'm moving the whole thing over to the Ash Can now, because we just don't have a subject-specific forum for stuff like this.  I think there's been some very useful information exchanged in this thread, and that's what it's all about, and I'd like to see it continue...but we just want to try the best we can to keep the forums more than vaguely on-topic.  Hang on for the magic carpet ride, here we go over to the Ash Can.  Post on!  Rick



Thanks Rick.  I was originally going to post this in the Green Room, but not being sure, resorted to Hearth Room.  Thanks again....


----------



## fossil (Dec 13, 2008)

Ya know what, chutes, I think the Green Room's an even better place for it, good idea!  OK, here we go again.  Rick


----------



## pyro68 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm definitely a tightwad, heating my house with wood, and the dryer running gives me immediate heartburn!  ;-P   We have a wooden collapsible clothes rack, had the retractable close line in the last home. We hang the clothes out & then throw them in the dryer w/ a dryer sheet for about 10 min.  She is happy with the smell (of the clothes, not me) and takes some of the stiffness out.  So far alka seltzer  takes care of that 10 min heartburn for me.   :coolsmile:


----------



## chutes (Dec 13, 2008)

A number of people have pointed out the fabric softener issue.  I currently use dryer sheets for fabric softener.  As someone who tries to use the enviro-friends stuff - from cleaners, to laundry detergent, to dishwasher stuff (I use a lot of that 7th generation bio-friendly stuff) - I noticed that they have a "green" version of liquid fabric softener that you add to end of wash cycle.  Does that stuff work as well as dryer sheets?  Perhaps - if I line dry - that liquid fabric softener would give me the softness we're used to from dryer sheets.  Anyone try that stuff?

I've also heard that there is some "home brew" liquid fabric softener from normal items around the house.  Think someone in this thread already mentioned vinegar, but if I'm not mistaken, that might be one of the home remedies for liquid fabric softener.


----------



## RedRanger (Dec 13, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Geez, I guess we need another new forum for household tips.  What do you folks do about those nasty cat puke stains on your carpets?  Rick




Bissell-pet odor and stain..  Works great.    There ya go Rick.


----------



## colebrookman (Dec 13, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Geez, I guess we need another new forum for household tips. What do you folks do about those nasty cat puke stains on your carpets? Rick


Rick a burlap bag and a brick will solve your problem at the source unless it's your wife's cat.
Ed


----------



## RedRanger (Dec 13, 2008)

We dry our clothes in the boiler/laundry room which is located just outside the rec-room where the insert is located.  That stuff drys in no time flat.

Never found humidity to be a problem, matter of fact, when the temp outside drops below freezing, I bring the portable humidifier downstairs and let it run to help keep the humidity up to around 40%.


----------



## Dix (Dec 14, 2008)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenny, ya confusing ferrets with cats?


----------



## EDGE (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, "fossil", I don't have any cat-puke stains on my carpets. I don't have any cats and my floors are concrete.

Booogh!


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 14, 2008)

Over 30 years ago we got a folding metal cloths rack...it's about 10' from the stove. Does the job well, folds up so is easily hidden for company  and adds much need moisture to the air. The cloths drier is rarely used in stove season so I'm sure $ are saved...how much I dunno. The bigger your family the more you would save I guess.


----------



## fespo (Dec 14, 2008)

It does work well. I have 3 wooden racks and we dry clothes everyday. We do a load everyday  and set them up before we leave for work. They will dry fast if you give them a litte room between each piece. I also have a fan running to move the cool air into the stove room anyway so thats a big help too. the clothes do come out very stiff, but oh well. With 3 girls at home they seem to always have differnt clothes on, and they our a big help putting the cloth on the racks. My little one has to do the whites, it is easy for her but a pain for us. The only time our dryer runs is when its to warm to have the stove running and to cold to have them outside. I hope this helps


----------



## fossil (Dec 14, 2008)

EDGE said:
			
		

> Well, "fossil", I don't have any cat-puke stains on my carpets. I don't have any cats and my floors are concrete.



Maybe I could keep the carpets and just get some concrete cats.  Rick


----------



## Dix (Dec 14, 2008)

Chutes, read the labels. The ingredient list on the bottle of Cuddle Soft says "contains biodegradable fabric softener ingredients(cationic)".

Wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surfactant


----------



## chutes (Dec 14, 2008)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Chutes, read the labels. The ingredient list on the bottle of Cuddle Soft says "contains biodegradable fabric softener ingredients(cationic)".



Right.  As I mentioned, I do have a "green" alternative for liquid fabric softener.  My last question was about the effectiveness of liquid fabric softener for those that line dry, as I've only ever used dryer sheets.  Regarding the "stiffness" that folks on this board have mentioned, is that largely eliminated by the use of a liquid fabric softener?  I guess I'm about to find out, since I've installed a retractable clothes line today and will be drying some clothes tomorrow when kids are at school.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 14, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> EDGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Concrete cats are heavy to pick up.  These would be pretty nice while sitting by the wood stove and you could hang them out to dry.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/20624555@N00/2234807290/


----------



## Dix (Dec 15, 2008)

Chutes, if you've ever experienced line dried clothes, that's what we're talking about. It's just not going to be as "fluffly" as the dryer.

Think of line dried sheets.


----------



## atvdave (Dec 15, 2008)

chutes said:
			
		

> Much of my motivation for buying the stove was to save money over time.  I was thinking last night about ways to reduce my electric bill as well.  I would guess that my clothes dryer is a big electric hog, and with a wife and 3 kids, we do at least a couple of loads per day it seems.
> 
> Has anyone tried using their stove room to dry clothes?  Perhaps some kind of retractable clothesline?  I work from home, and so wife and kids are out all day on weekdays.  I could easily hang things up in the stove room - which is typically in the high 80s, but would that work effectively?  Anybody try this or do it regularly?
> 
> ...



Yes..  I do.. Not all my clothes, but my flannel jacket's I use for work, which take a long time to dry in the drier. Also it puts moisture back into the house.


----------



## colebrookman (Dec 15, 2008)

We dry indoors all winter and in bad weather. Saves money and the items smell fresh when we hang them outside to dry in the summer. The bad news is that I can't blame the drier for shrinking my pants but the trade off is worth it. Now I can afford new pants.
Ed


----------



## Hansson (Dec 15, 2008)

I have install a new radiator whit a fan in.
It have an output 3300watt when the water is 50 Celsius in to it.

The clothes dry fast


----------



## billb3 (Dec 15, 2008)

I rarely use my electric dryer.

I have a front load washer which seems to do a better wringing out job than the top loader did. I don't think it cleans any bettter, though.

I have one of those square out door clothes line on a pole with a couple dozen  three foot lines on it.
I also have  a loooooong closet rod in the laundry room and that room  has two windows that used to have curtains, now I just drape my socks over  them. 

Some stuff dries in hours in the Winter, inside and out. 
Sometimes in the Winter my white thick cotton towels get a litle stiff, like they were ironed. 
Couldn't be though because I don't have an ironing board. 
In the Winter I'll do my underclothes and sheets in the dryer, but it's a electric and I vent inside.


Every now and then I'll forget stuff outside and they get an extra rinse.


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, a high efficiency washer, one that spins the load at much higher RPMs than the old units, is well worth the money....the load comes out MUCH drier, saving mucho electricity/gas via less dryer use.  We dry ours on the line in the stove room and give'em a quick tumble in the electric dryer, vented inside, with a dryer sheet to soften 'em up.  Works great and saves considerable energy.  Our basement wall exit vent for the dryer serves as the feed for the combustion duct routed to our stove in winter.  Works great.


TS


----------



## stockdoct (Dec 19, 2008)

We use our electric dryer every day, and it vents *the horror!*  indoors.  But it blows against the cement-cold wall in the basement and does indeed deposit a lining of lint there every few months.

I have an idea!

I just bought a flexible exhaust  pipe and I'll bend it around to blow hot air directly at ............... a small pile of wood!     Wouldn't warm (albeit it moist) air "season"  or dry out wood in a week or two, compared to a year outdoors?


.......... only half joking,          Mike


----------



## Stihl Burnin (Dec 21, 2008)

I abandoned our dryer a month ago in hopes of lowering the electric bill. We tried using a small folding wooden drying rack, but that was not working out very well. I went to the hardware and bought some 3/4" PVC and fittings. I built the wife a nice big drying rack. We can wash and dry 2 loads a day if need be. That is enough to keep up with the wife and I, plus our 2 daughters. My wife was not real fond of the idea at first, but I help with the washing, hanging, and folding. She likes it now.


----------



## seige101 (Dec 21, 2008)

We always dry our clothes indoors in the winter or outdoors in the summer, we have a spiral stair case running through the center of the house. We simply put the clothes on hangers, and the heat rising from the stove does the rest. As far as the stiff/ruffness we simply toss the clothes in the dryer on the fluff only cycle (no heat) for about 5 mins.


----------

